# Yorkville studio monitors: anyone else using them?



## bagpipe

I've been doing the home recording thing for a few years now, just as a hobby. I've always gotten by before with an old hi-fi hooked up to decent hi-fi speakers for monitoring. I kept wanting to try proper studio monitors but didnt want to spend the cash if they werent going to make much difference. I decided to rent a pair of these Yorkville YSM5 monitors from my local Long and McQuade:

https://www.long-mcquade.com/13988/ 

Man, what an incredible difference. I can now finally hear what my mixes should sound like, and why they havent sounded right up until now. I mainly notice the difference in the bass frequencies. Before, I had to bump up any low frequencies to even hear them, but then when I listened on headphones the bass would be too loud. I've already decided to just buy these monitors from L&M.

I dont even know if these are considered good quality in comparison to other studio monitors? I know they're at the low end of the price scale when it comes to studio monitors. I don't see them mentioned often when trying to compare reviews of various studio monitors. But then Yorkville isn't generally known outside of Canada.

In summary, if you do any recording you should think about about getting some proper studio monitors.


----------



## bzrkrage

I just traded in my cheap Mackie 5" (one powered feeds the other passive) 2 of the YSM-5's.
Personally I would have liked to go the 8" , but the space of the cab was the deciding factor. 
I'm with you, my mixes are amazing to hear throughthese monitors. 
Did you get them at 1/2 price rental day?

My neighbour knocked on my door at 2:30am! Luckily I was still up playing my guitar! The nerve!


----------



## Mooh

YSM2p (or something like that) Yorkville powered monitors have sat either side of my desk for several years. I was recently thinking of upgrading but nothing has grabbed me, these still sound good to me. Between them and Sennheiser headphones I get all the monitor reproduction I need, way better than old fashioned stereo speakers for the purpose. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Beatles

I was also using what I thought were a good pair of hi fi speakers for monitoring. Recently I picked up a pair of YSM 1i monitors. I was blown away at the difference. Couldnt be happier. And i picked them up for a paltry 65 bucks.


----------



## amagras

Congrats on the new near field monitors! I have a pair of Alesis m1 active (not the new with USB) that have pretty similar specs and they perform better at low volume. I'm so used to them that I have to bring them wherever I go. The only way to solve the problem with the low end is to get a subwoofer system though. Meanwhile make sure to check your mixes always on a good car system.


----------



## hollowbody

I had a pair of Yorkville YSM1Ps that I just sold. I used them for years to record and mix projects. I'm not doing any recording now and I moved to a smaller place, or else I would have kept them. I loved their feature-set and sound. If I ever need a pair in the future, I'll be looking for another pair of these!


----------



## TheYanChamp

I compared the Yamaha HS7's with the YSM5 and 7's and went for the Yamahas. 

I found the mid focus of the Yamaha's to be a bit better with the heavier music I was testing them with. Im definately an amateur but I found I could dial in distorted tones better in the mix right off the bat. Regardless, they were both in the same price range and would both do a good job. Can't believe I went years with average computer speakers, average headphones, and my car stereo.


----------



## Chito

I've been using a pair of KRK Rokit RP5 monitors for about 10 years now. I had the same reaction when I bought them. It's not the perfect nearfield monitors but I always say it's about knowing what your speakers are capable of which I learned going back to my audiophile gear craze in the 80s.


----------



## Scotty

Thanks for posting this. I've been considering buying a pair as I've been using my 32 year old receiver, mid 90's CD player and even older 3 ways which sound muddier than pond sediment. 

Can I slightly derail and ask what the difference is between using a set of powered monitors and say really decent 2 way's on my old stereo?


----------



## bzrkrage

Scotty said:


> Thanks for posting this. I've been considering buying a pair as I've been using my 32 year old receiver, mid 90's CD player and even older 3 ways which sound muddier than pond sediment.
> 
> Can I slightly derail and ask what the difference is between using a set of powered monitors and say really decent 2 way's on my old stereo?


I always thought that Hi-Fi system had more bass /treble boost, therefore not giving me the "true" flat mix I was making. I wanted to here the closest to the EQ I was putting in the mix.
Every speaker will color the sound somewhat, but hey, I like the Yorkies.

Here is what Wiki said."studio monitors are made in a more physically robust manner than home hi-fi loudspeakers; whereas home hi-fi loudspeakers often only have to reproduce compressed commercial recordings, studio monitors have to cope with the high volumes and sudden sound bursts that may happen in the studio when playing back unmastered mixes."


----------



## Scotty

bzrkrage said:


> I always thought that Hi-Fi system had more bass /treble boost, therefore not giving me the "true" flat mix I was making. I wanted to here the closest to the EQ I was putting in the mix.
> Every speaker will color the sound somewhat, but hey, I like the Yorkies.
> 
> Here is what Wiki said."studio monitors are made in a more physically robust manner than home hi-fi loudspeakers; whereas home hi-fi loudspeakers often only have to reproduce compressed commercial recordings, studio monitors have to cope with the high volumes and sudden sound bursts that may happen in the studio when playing back unmastered mixes."


terrific, thanks for the clarification


----------



## bolero

I have a pair of Fostex monitors about the size of those Yorkville's, they work great too

got them at L&M

I wouldn't be surprised if they were built by the same mfr


----------



## kyuquot

Bang for the buck it is pretty hard to do better than the YSM series. That said, the YSM2 left me a little cold but I am really happy with my YSM1P set. As mentioned earlier they are somewhat tunable to your room and they are a well behaved speaker, especially for mixing demo and home studio stuff. Heck, I even occasionally use them as monitors during band practice in the live room when I am too lazy to set up the live rig.


----------

